
WePay Grows Revenue By Ten-Fold In 2011; Will Launch Mobile Apps This Year - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/13/online-payments-startup-wepay-grows-revenue-by-ten-fold-in-2011-will-launch-mobile-apps-this-year/
======
kkt262
Maybe it was because he went on Millionaire Matchmaker.

Just kidding. Good job Bill!

